# Weitere Einschränkungen für Angler seitens der EU drohen



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Weitere Einschränkungen für Angler seitens der EU drohen​*
Bereits beim Bericht zur Hauptversammlung des DAFV haben wir ja darauf hingewiesen, dass seitens der Ministerien darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass Anglern und dem Angeln weiteres Ungemach aus Europa droht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Ministerialrat Gerd Conrad vom BMEL (zuständiger Referatsleiter, fachlich DER entscheidende Mann in dem Ministerium) hat ja in seinem Grußwort darauf hingewiesen, dass aus Europa weiteres Ungemach droht...
> 
> Es gibt einen Entwürfe für einen Zusatz* in der VO über technische Maßnahmen, dass bestimmte Beschränkungen in Zukunft automatisch auch für Angler gelten sollen*, also ohne gesonderten Rechtsakt. Schonzeiten, Schongebiete usw...
> 
> ...



Nun haben wir den Beweis dafür, dass bei der EU schon Studien dazu laufen, die am Ende Angler weiter beschränken können!!!

Solche Studien im Auftrag des Fischereiausschusses des EP dienen oft der Vorbereitung von Gesetzgebung.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass da auch Institute, die sich bisher als bereits anglerfeindlich erwiesen haben (in meinen Augen z. B. Thünen) und die sich ja über Gelder von Europa und vom Bund finanzieren, auch da wieder vorne mit dabei sind und die Studien dann entsprechend (siehe Baglimit Dorsch) ausfallen werden.

Siehe, abfotografiert aus einem uns zugespielten Dokument, gleich Punkt 1 ist wieder Freizeitfischerei/Angeln:






Wer tatsächlich glaubt, da würde etwas Gutes für Angler und das Angeln kommen, hat dann die letzten Jahre geschlafen..

Wer glaubt, dass DAFV oder EAA da Kenntnis davon haben oder gar entsprechende Gegenstudien betreiben und vorwärts bringen, ist deutlich optimistischer als ich.

Ich vermute, die kennen das noch nicht mal...........

Dabei wäre auch hier verbandsseitig ein "wehret den Anfängen" mehr als wichtig - und wie jeder weiss, der Verbandsarbeit verfolgt, leider auch mehr als unrealistisch!!

Eine solche Hoffnung auf gezielte und gute Verbands- und Lobbyarbeit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Stoni-Killer (18. November 2016)

*AW: Weitere Einschränkungen für Angler seitens der EU drohen*

Thomas,
 da ist es doch sicherlich hilfreich (wer´s glaubt#q)
 das per Mail an den GF des DAFV zu versenden, mit der Bitte um Kenntnisnahme zwecks weiterer Verfolgung....:m

 Greetz Stoni-K


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2016)

*AW: Weitere Einschränkungen für Angler seitens der EU drohen*

ich war so frei, das an die Landesverbände zu schicken..


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Weitere Einschränkungen für Angler seitens der EU drohen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich war so frei, das an die Landesverbände zu schicken..



Du hast das doch hoffentlich auf Deutsch übersetzt. Ich glaube nämlich nicht, dass die Herren Verbandler durchgängig einer Fremdsprache mächtig sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Weitere Einschränkungen für Angler seitens der EU drohen*

Ein bisschen muss man die doch auch fordern, oder?
;-))))

Und mit (Fach)Englisch tu ich mir selber schwer genug, aber ich weiss wenigstens, wen ich fragen kann..


----------



## kati48268 (19. November 2016)

*AW: Weitere Einschränkungen für Angler seitens der EU drohen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ich war so frei, das an die Landesverbände zu schicken..


Die werden sich gefragt haben: _"wasndas?"_
Nachdem irgendein Praktikant die seltsame fremde Sprache übersetzt hat, wurde sich zurückgelehnt und gesagt:
_"Wir haben doch den DAFV und die EAA als starke Vetretung in Brüssel, 
die parlamentarische Gru... ach nee, die ist ja nicht zustande gekommen, 
aber alles in guten Händen"

_Vielleicht schreibt Frau Dr. ja 'nen Leserbrief an Het Laatste Nieuws.


----------

